# Gumbo Limbo Trees



## Dean (Nov 4, 2002)

I have a new property (less than 2 years old), a home owners association. every other house received a Gumbo Limbo Tree planted next to the drive way. Many of them have defoliated and have unusual bud growth on them, they look like they want to grow leaves but wont. We have found some Aphids and some spider mite but not enough to strip all of these trees. they seem to be planted a little deep (2-3") would this have an affect on them?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well, I'm in Orlando and don't know what a Gumbo Limbo tree is. Must be a tropical thing. Budroe is in Vero, he should know that type of tree.

Without knowing the specific tree, I can't offer much. But I would find out what type of soil and conditions where this tree grows best and compare that to the environment it is in. Soil type, PH, etc.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 4, 2002)

Bursera simaruba 
West Indian Birch, American Balsam tree, Tourist tree


----------

